# Does this sound like depersonalization?



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

I am wondering if what I am dealing with really is Depersonalization or derealization? My mind can't stop spiraling out of control for a moment about why we exist, where was I before I existed in this existence? Why am I here? Is this existence really just a made-up dream or illusion? I am going crazy. My psychiatrist says it is anxiety related, but it feels so horrible. All I think about and question full time is my existence. I am completely distracted. I find it strange that I look the way I do, that our faces are the way they are. I start wondering about evolution, and all sorts of stuff. I also am not eating very much. I am not hungry these days as my mind spirals with such urgency out of control. I have a prescription for prozac, but am concerned about the side effects. I know I need help, but I don't know where to turn. I want my mind to stop analyzing and wondering more stuff that can't be answered and that no one else asks. Thanks for your feedback. I am going insane here, and I am in hell.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> I am wondering if what I am dealing with really is Depersonalization or derealization? My mind can't stop spiraling out of control for a moment about why we exist, where was I before I existed in this existence? Why am I here? Is this existence really just a made-up dream or illusion? I am going crazy. My psychiatrist says it is anxiety related, but it feels so horrible. All I think about and question full time is my existence. I am completely distracted. I find it strange that I look the way I do, that our faces are the way they are. I start wondering about evolution, and all sorts of stuff. I also am not eating very much. I am not hungry these days as my mind spirals with such urgency out of control. I have a prescription for prozac, but am concerned about the side effects. I know I need help, but I don't know where to turn. I want my mind to stop analyzing and wondering more stuff that can't be answered and that no one else asks. Thanks for your feedback. I am going insane here, and I am in hell.


I have noticed that people with DP have severe hypersensitivity. Look up hypersensitivity... and tell me what you think.
I use flower essences and teas to relax me.. also taking long walks help. Working on art.. something to keep you busy.. free of lots of thinking.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

Ellatree said:


> I have noticed that people with DP have severe hypersensitivity. Look up hypersensitivity... and tell me what you think.
> I use flower essences and teas to relax me.. also taking long walks help. Working on art.. something to keep you busy.. free of lots of thinking.


or maybe it's better to look up.. hypersensitive. I just looked it up and can't find the info I once came across. Hypersensitive people are very sensitive to all things.. touch, taste, sound, smell.. and more than anything this affects their emotions.. everything thoughts become racy and one becomes anxious quick..

I am hypersensitive and when i become anxious.. it's like hell. I get so many emotions along with the thoughts and worry... aggrivation.. etc.

OOH HERE'S A GOOD ARTICLE..

http://healing.about.com/od/empathic/a/empath-essences.htm

hypersensitives are also known as empaths


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you so much Ellatree! I have used flower essences, and find they are great. I don't think I have used any that are mentioned in the article, but I will check them out!


----------

